# Blazers in Hunter Class



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

On another thred it states they are going to allow Blazers in IBO Hunter Class.

Will the OAA follow suit?


Need to know before I fletch up some arrows......


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=798221


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TtT


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=801409


How about this thread? Anyone have any idea if this will be adopted for this year in the OAA?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Please excuse the ignorant question, but does the OAA restrict fletch size, and for which class?

Everytime I read the rules I get lost...

Thanks


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

For some classes they do. Hunter class you must have a min. 4" fletch.

I'm o.k. with whatever the rule is, I just want to know before I fletch my arrows (smaller fletch would give me better F.O.C. on my arrows...)


Anyone from the O.A.A. look at this thread?


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

A little clarification: In IBO the ADVANCED HUNTER CLASS can use blazers. The regular HUNTER CLASS can not use blazers.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ahhhh...Thanks Punch Master....


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

From the OAA website:

Arrows must have screw-in style points and
minimum 4-inch vanes or feathers.

There's nothing about proposed rule changes. You'd need to check the minutes of the OAA AGM for that or ask someone that was there. The rules are basically a direct copy of the FCA, and I imagine will follow any FCA changes, more or less.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

The OAA has a rule that automatically adjust for changes in Fita/IFAA/FCA rule changes but not with the IBO. The FCA has a modified version of the IBO rules, it is those rules that the OAA follows


Sean


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> Ahhhh...Thanks Punch Master....


Actually I must correct myself. IBO just had a 2009 rule change that lets any vane 1.75" or bigger into both Advanced Hunter and Regular Hunter classes.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...and we're back to the begining....



.......Anyone else?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

JDoupe said:


> ...and we're back to the begining....
> 
> 
> 
> .......Anyone else?


when it comes to the OAA Sean seems to know the rule book inside out so this is what I would trust for the OAA rulings.




Sean McKenty said:


> The OAA has a rule that automatically adjust for changes in Fita/IFAA/FCA rule changes but not with the IBO. The FCA has a modified version of the IBO rules, it is those rules that the OAA follows
> 
> 
> Sean


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Sean is correct. If the FCA changes the rule the OAA will follow suit.

Currently the OAA is not looking at making rule changes outside of the FCA's rules meaning we are not currently looking at changing fletch size for hunter. The rule for 2009 will be as it was in 2008.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Cptain My Captain!

Time to Fletch them up!


----------

